# Hide Welcome to FreeBSD on boot



## jemate18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys!

The "Welcome to FreeBSD" screen always shows up on my boot up.
How can I hide or disable it so that everytime I boot up, it just goes straight right away to the log in screen. 

So that I could hide the options for booting in safe mode or single user mode.

Follow up question.

Once the "Welcome to FreeBSD" is hidden, how am I gonna go to single user mode or the safe mode?

Thanks.....


----------



## Christopher (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going to assume your referring to the FreeBSD loader menu before the kernel autoconfiguration.

If that is true, then I usually put this in /boot/loader.conf to speed up the boot.


```
# loader.conf
autoboot_delay="3"
beastie_disable="YES"
```

It still gives you a three second countdown to break into the loader prompt for single user mode booting, but will skip the menu.


----------



## jemate18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Christopher said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume your referring to the FreeBSD loader menu before the kernel autoconfiguration.
> 
> If that is true, then I usually put this in /boot/loader.conf to speed up the boot.
> 
> ...



So autoboot_delay="3" sets the counter to 3 seconds.
What does the beastie_disable="YES" do?

Thanks....


----------



## Christopher (Jan 27, 2009)

jemate18 said:
			
		

> What does the beastie_disable="YES" do?



It turns off the "Beastie" menu and reverts to the standard loader countdown.

This is what the loader boot looks like normally without beastie_disable="YES".







Here is what it looks like with beastie_disable="YES" set in loader.conf.


----------



## jemate18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool... I have just tried it.

Thanks....


----------



## Dakotah Miskus (Jan 5, 2016)

How would I stop the command line login from appearing before my GUI login?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 5, 2016)

Dakotah Miskus said:


> How would I stop the command line login from appearing before my GUI login?


This has nothing to do with this thread. You'd need to enable a display manager e.g. xdm, kdm, or gdm. See the handbook. Specifically these sections: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-xdm.html and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------

